# Radeon Mobility 7500 and TV-out?

## volumen1

Has anyone gotten this to work on a laptop?  

I have an IBM Thinkpad T30 with a Radeon Mobility 7500 video card.  I've tried the radeon DRM drivers in the kernel, I've tried the drivers from the xfree-drm package and I've tried the drivers from gatos.sf.net.  

I'm pretty certain that I got the gatos ati.2 drivers installed correctly, but there were some errors when I started X.  Here's what my log shows:

```

XFree86 Version 4.3.0

Release Date: 27 February 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.19-gentoo-r10 i686 [ELF]

Build Date: 01 August 2003

        Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Wed Aug 13 16:17:12 2003

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

Using vt 7

modprobe: Can't locate module agpgart

[drm] failed to load kernel module "agpgart"

Symbol fi1236_dump_status from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o is unresolved!

```

but X seemed to start allright, just without TV-out.  I ignored the agpart error because I have that built into the kernel, and not as a module.

I don't think ATI has binary drivers for their cards in laptops (at least that's waht their website lead me to believe).  The ati-drivers package in portage seems to be for the newer FireGL cards.

Anyway, I can't get tv-out for the life of me.  The gatos README said that after installing the kernel and X11R6 modules, that you should just have to reboot your machine with your S-Video output connected to your TV.  But, my machine just started X normally with the display on the LCD.

I know the S-Video works, because I use it in Windows.  In fact, that's the only thing I use Windows for, so I'd love it if I could get a solution to this.

----------

## error_157

what does your log say? 

have a look at /var/log/XFree86.0.log

the tvout does work fine wit my graphics adapter (ATI Radeon IGP32M).

This chipset is nearly indentical to yours. all i did was emerging the atitvout-package. 

after that the following command switches the image to the TV: atitvout -t f

to get this to work you have the cable put in in your graphics card at boot time.

HTH

error

----------

## volumen1

Are you using the kernel's radeon drivers, gatos drivers or the xfree-drm drivers?

I'm going to test atitvout with the gatos drivers right now.  Thanks for the tip.

----------

## volumen1

Allright, that was helpfull.  Now, when I started X with the gatos drivers (after I had booted up with the S-video cable plugged in).  I could see my S-video out when I did a 

```
atitvout detect
```

That's a first!  So, then I went for gold with 

```
atitvout -f t
```

 to force it to tv mode (it wouldn't work without the -f.   Whooo hoo!  For a few shimering seconds I had beautiful tv-out display.  But, as soon as I moved my mouse the entire display polarized (or went to sort of a washed out negative).  Then when I switched by to my lcd with 

```
atitvout -f l
```

 my display looked really washed out.  

So, I'm re-emerging xfree-drm to get the good kernel radeon modules and I'm re-emerging xfree (because like a fool I overwrote my X11R6 modules with the gatos modules.  I'll follow up on my progess (god knows I need the post count).

----------

## volumen1

I got to the bottom of it.  Apparently the atitvout really only works with the VESA driver (not the radeon that I'm using).  With the VESA driver, though, it seems to handle 1024x768 (at least on my TV, a Sony VAIO), which is pretty cool.

However, I didn't want to use the VESA driver if I wasn't using my TV, so I found this thread.  

I then pilfered the bit of bash from strema and put it into /etc/conf.d/local.start

```

ebegin "Checking for TV"

if /usr/bin/atitvout detect | grep -q TV; then

ebegin "Using S-Video out"

cp /etc/X11/XF86Config.tvout /etc/X11/XF86Config

else

ebegin "Using LCD video"

cp /etc/X11/XF86Config.notv /etc/X11/XF86Config

fi

eend $?

```

This works like a freakin' charm!  Thanks to everyone for your help.  Now, I'm going to get to work on my "Gentoo on an IBM Thinkpad T30" page.

----------

## saskatchewan46

Thanks to video-out now working like a charm off my  radeon7500 and x-cd-roast burning cd's like its nobody's business, ONE MORE WINDOWS MACHINE HAS BIT THE DUST!!!!  :Laughing: 

Thanks to volumen1 and that awsome script he found!  Now lets all bow our heads in a moment of silence for Mr. Billy.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Leikor

@saskatchewan46 or anyone else

What are your  XF86Config.notv and  XF86Config.tvout files? What drivers? Do you have a dual display running, or a clone? I recently inherited a AIW VE with radeon 7500 chipset, and I am trying to get the dual display running with tv-out.

Thanks for any help,

Leikor

----------

## saskatchewan46

I just use video-out to clone my display to a TV (for watching movies).  

I use the radeon driver for the .noTV file, and vesa for .TV file.   Here are the relevant parts:

XF86Config.noTV

```

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   31-70

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 55-120

vendorname "[My Monitor]"

modelname "[My Monitor]"

ModeLine "1280x1024/61Hz" 110 1280 1328 1512 1712 1024 1025 1028 1054

ModeLine "1024x768/85Hz" 98.9 1024 1056 1216 1408 768 782 788 822  -HSync -VSync

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Device configured by xf86config:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "** ATI Radeon (generic)               [radeon]"

    Driver   "radeon"

    VideoRam    65536

    vendorname "ATI"

    boardname "Radeon QE"

    Option   "AGPMode" "4"

    Option   "AGPFastWrite" "True"

    Option   "EnablePageFlip" "True"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "** ATI Radeon (generic)               [radeon]"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

   DefaultDepth 16

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1024x768/85Hz" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

      Virtual 0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1024x768/85Hz" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

      Virtual 0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768/85Hz" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

      Virtual 0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

```

XF86Config.TV

```

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "TV-support"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

#    HorizSync   31.5

    HorizSync   31-70         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 55-120

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Device configured by xf86config:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "TV-vesa"

    Driver      "vesa"

    VideoRam    65536

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "TV-vesa"

    Monitor     "TV-support"

    DefaultDepth 16

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1024x768/85Hz" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0

      Virtual 0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection
```

The tv runs off the svideo output.  

Are you planning on outputting to a second monitor or LCD? Or actually to a TV?

----------

## Leikor

Thanks a lot for the configs. I got the .NoTV script working fine, but I still have problems with the resolutions (My LCD monitor doesn't like resolutions under 1024x768 and I've read that vesa works at that resolution, but I haven't got that working).

I am connecting my computer up to a TV for the second screen. Do you happen to know how to get dual monitor working, so I can run the TV at 800x600 and the LCD at 1280x1024?

Thanks again,

Leikor

----------

## saskatchewan46

 *Leikor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I am connecting my computer up to a TV for the second screen. Do you happen to know how to get dual monitor working, so I can run the TV at 800x600 and the LCD at 1280x1024?

 

No, I don't know how to do that.  But what happens if you just added two devices, two monitors, and then two screen sections to your .TV script? You could setup each device (radeon, and vesa) with its own resolution.   If you would match the required device to the monitor in the serverlayout section, would that work?  sounds too easy, must not be right.  Sorry.

----------

## truekaiser

 *volumen1 wrote:*   

> I got to the bottom of it.  Apparently the atitvout really only works with the VESA driver (not the radeon that I'm using).  With the VESA driver, though, it seems to handle 1024x768 (at least on my TV, a Sony VAIO), which is pretty cool.
> 
> However, I didn't want to use the VESA driver if I wasn't using my TV, so I found this thread.  
> 
> I then pilfered the bit of bash from strema and put it into /etc/conf.d/local.start
> ...

 

sorry to bump this threa up like this but i have a modification of the script here.

```
ebegin "Checking for TV"

if /usr/bin/atitvout detect | grep -q TV; then

ebegin "Using S-Video out"

cp /etc/X11/XF86Config.tvout /etc/X11/XF86Config

/usr/bin/atitvout -f t ntsc auto

else

ebegin "Using LCD video"

cp /etc/X11/XF86Config.notv /etc/X11/XF86Config

fi

eend $?
```

----------

